# I joined the basketball team and got the phone number of the girl from my dreams!



## Grec (Jul 7, 2012)

Hurray! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

good for you man, I wish I got some girl's number. It's been a while since I got a girls number.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Repped for getting the girls number


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Good ish bro!!!!!!! That's whatsup


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Congrats! I'm sure this is a HUGE boost to your confidence, and getting rid of SA


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice man proud of you!


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats man  you Should invite her to one of your games.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im more stoked you joined the bball tam!! Is that wrong? Is noone else here excited for him for that? Is noone else ten times happier because the nba season has started? Congrats man. Work hard on ur game. Ur bball game that is lol.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

And1 ellis said:


>


HAHA!

Hell ya man!! Congrats on both! Makin a killin out there! That's huge


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

Reading the thread title made me smile before even clicking 

Remember life has ups and downs, keep doing you awesome work


----------



## Grec (Jul 7, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Im more stoked you joined the bball tam!! Is that wrong? Is noone else here excited for him for that? Is noone else ten times happier because the nba season has started? Congrats man. Work hard on ur game. Ur bball game that is lol.


Ya, it took a lot of conditioning and training but it happened.

As for the girl, I don't really want to talk about that.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

did you join the bball team or did u make it on the roster?
anyways that sounds great man. hopefully u live a great and confident life.


----------

